# Fire Access for Residential Property in Urban/Commercial Zone



## SJP (Jul 31, 2014)

I am working on a project in an urban area with a lot of interesting zoning items. This particular property is very small at only 50' x 50' with a 500sf single-family residence (1925 Craftsman Bungalow) located in a commercial zone. Because of the commercial zoning we have no setbacks. Owner wants to push to property line with a 1500sf 3-story modern addition. I'm curious - will we run into any issues with access for fire by not having setbacks? There is access to the rear yard from a gate by the driveway. I am attaching a site plan for reference. Thank you for any help!

View attachment 2093


View attachment 2093


/monthly_2014_07/siteplan.jpg.a61bcc724e8f85da89f9adce035f408f.jpg


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2014)

How does the owner get to the house?? down the alley only??

How wide is the alley?

Might need fd input,, does fd have any say in residential??

Ok figured out the picture, as long as it meets set backs should be good to go.


----------



## SJP (Jul 31, 2014)

The alley is 20' wide and the main entry to the house is off the alley right by where the parking is shown in the front. The driveway on the left has a parking space for one car and a gate that goes into the backyard. There are no setbacks but we are leaving 18" from two of the sides. Thank you!!


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2014)

submit it as long as it meets all codes set back / building should be good to go,

appears only 45 deep from the alley


----------



## SJP (Jul 31, 2014)

That's part of what I was wondering - if the fire department has any say/review of a residential project - the lot is zoned commercial and next to a commercial building so I wasn't sure how that worked. We have a preliminary review process here in San Diego and we're going that route to see if any issues come up before we get too far along.


----------



## GBrackins (Aug 1, 2014)

I'd ask them how they were going to paint the house? They do not have a right to enter upon another's property to maintain theirs. What about roof overhangs?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Verify zoning allows for the increased foot print, may be issue with structures only allowed a % of the lot, unless this is a mute point.

Check IBC602 & Table 704.8 for openings along the PL, most clients will want windows??

pc1


----------



## Frank (Aug 1, 2014)

Less than 5 ft setbacks means no windows in those walls--escape windows?


----------



## SJP (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback! We're OK on windows - we have them on the two sides of the building that aren't on the property line and we're OK with egress from bedrooms. The building is a modern home so no traditional overhangs on the two PL sides. As for painting it's funny b/c that was the reason for coming off 18" off the PL - although good luck with trying to paint a 3-story building on 18" of land! LOL. The owner of the commercial building next door is nice though and has a 48" walkway along the building he said he would let them use, same for neighbor in the back. Welcome to urban living in San Diego ;-)


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2014)

They do stucco in calif a lot

So never paint !!!


----------

